# '11 Tarmac Comp Rival color?



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone know where the blue is on the White/Blue Tint/Red bike? I don't see any on the picture. 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52901&eid=6061&menuItemId=14878


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

hit the close up and look at the top of the down tube... its there, but barely visible...


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Really lame of them to not do the Matte Black and Red with Rival...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Inside the chainstays.


----------



## nateshaw (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, the insides of the chainstays are Red. Inside the fork is also red. The top of both the down tube and the top tube have a blue stripe and its semi-transparent or translucent in that you can see the carbon pattern underneath.

I just got my '11 Tarmac Comp Rival in yesterday. If interested, I will post some pics when I get home later this afternoon/evening.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

nateshaw said:


> Actually, the insides of the chainstays are Red. Inside the fork is also red. The top of both the down tube and the top tube have a blue stripe and its semi-transparent or translucent in that you can see the carbon pattern underneath.
> 
> I just got my '11 Tarmac Comp Rival in yesterday. If interested, I will post some pics when I get home later this afternoon/evening.


My bad. For some reason I was thinking the question was about the red. Must be the concussion from when the car hit me 3 weeks ago and cracked my helmet (and my leg and my bike). :cryin:


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

crumjack said:


> Really lame of them to not do the Matte Black and Red with Rival...


this I can get behind... :thumbsup:


----------



## nateshaw (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the bike. As you can see, the blue stripe runs from the down tube and continues up the seat tube. As mentioned before, the top tub also has the blue stripe. There is also thinner blue stripes on the seatstays.

And no, these are not the pedals I will be using. I have some Speedplay Zeros on order now.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks nice! Thanks for the pics


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks great. How does it ride?


----------



## nateshaw (Aug 31, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> Looks great. How does it ride?


Well, I've only had the opportunity to do about a 4 mile ride thus far. It seemed pretty smooth and fast. This is my first road bike as I'm more of a XC mountain bike rider. My goal is for year-round bicycling for continual fitness. Here in Central Illinois, we often have long spells through Winter, Fall, and Spring where the trails are too wet to ride (or too cold in Winter). Hopefully this well help to close the gap where I can't get out to the XC trails. My passion is definitely XC/off-road.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

nateshaw said:


> Well, I've only had the opportunity to do about a 4 mile ride thus far. It seemed pretty smooth and fast. This is my first road bike as I'm more of a XC mountain bike rider. My goal is for year-round bicycling for continual fitness. Here in Central Illinois, we often have long spells through Winter, Fall, and Spring where the trails are too wet to ride (or too cold in Winter). Hopefully this well help to close the gap where I can't get out to the XC trails. My passion is definitely XC/off-road.



well, you bought a helluva nice bike for it not being your passion :thumbsup:


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

How loud is the rear wheel's freehub? I'm considering a Roubaix Comp and one thing that concerns me is the memory of a Fulcrum wheel on a 2008 Roubaix I rode. It was the loudest wheel I've ever heard.


----------



## nateshaw (Aug 31, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> How loud is the rear wheel's freehub? I'm considering a Roubaix Comp and one thing that concerns me is the memory of a Fulcrum wheel on a 2008 Roubaix I rode. It was the loudest wheel I've ever heard.


To be honest, I have not had enough time on the bike to answer that. Again since it's my first road bike, I don't have anything to really compare to. I will post back when I get more time on the bike. I know the Onyx/DT Swiss rear freehub on my XC bike is extremely quiet.


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

That's a stunning bike!


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

What kind of bottle cage is that? Nice bike btw....from someone who is originally from central Illinois myself (Peoria). Miss the fall time but good Lord I don't miss winter at all!!


----------



## nateshaw (Aug 31, 2010)

mikagsd said:


> What kind of bottle cage is that? Nice bike btw....from someone who is originally from central Illinois myself (Peoria). Miss the fall time but good Lord I don't miss winter at all!!


It's just a Specialized bottle cage. I think it's $10 at the LBS. 

Central Illinois Winters suck bad :mad2: I grew up in SW Missouri. It was a shock when we moved here 10+ years ago.


----------



## nateshaw (Aug 31, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> How loud is the rear wheel's freehub? I'm considering a Roubaix Comp and one thing that concerns me is the memory of a Fulcrum wheel on a 2008 Roubaix I rode. It was the loudest wheel I've ever heard.


Finally got some miles on the bike this week. Did about 13 miles solo on Tuesday. Then did a group ride yesterday and we did 30+ miles. It's extremely smooth - I'm amazed at the ride quality and how fast you can go while keeping the same pace for such a long period. But I guess that's what road riding is all about, and I'm new to that.

To me the rear wheel freehub was not very loud at all. Sure you can hear it, but I would say it wasn't any louder than any of the other rider's rear wheel freehub.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

nateshaw said:


> To me the rear wheel freehub was not very loud at all. Sure you can hear it, but I would say it wasn't any louder than any of the other rider's rear wheel freehub.


That's good news. I'm glad they changed them. If it was as loud as the old ones, you would notice.


----------



## Nawlins5 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm getting ready to order this exact bike and was wondering how the striping looked like. These pics answered that. Not a fan of the bars so I've got a set of 3T Ergonova Pro's on order and will most definitely upgrade to a better wheelset. Congrats on the bike.


----------

